# New Orleans Hornets (23-11) vs. Los Angeles Lakers (22-11)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA
7:00pm CST











































































Preview​
_Kobe Bryant has long been considered among the NBA's best shooting guards. It's more recently that Chris Paul has joined the same discussion regarding point guards.


Bryant's Los Angeles Lakers visit Paul's New Orleans Hornets for the first time this season on Wednesday, when two of the Western Conference's hottest teams each look for their fourth straight win.

Bryant had 28 points the last time the teams played, in Los Angeles on Nov. 6. But it was Paul's 19 points and career-high 21 assists that led the Hornets (23-11) to a 118-104 road win.

That was one of Paul's 19 double-doubles this season. He's third in the NBA with 10.3 assists per game -- behind only Steve Nash and Jason Kidd -- but he has more points and fewer turnovers per game than both those players._

More

I'm not 100% sure on West but we should know more by morning. The only thing I've read is that as of Monday he's 'probable'.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok, this is the note from the T-P on tonight's game regarding West....



> Notable: At 23-11, the Hornets have their best record through 34 games in franchise history. The Hornets' starters scored 111 of the team's 118 points in Saturday's victory against the host Phoenix Suns. *Forward David West is back at full speed after missing the Phoenix game with a bruised left hip. .* . . Lakers star Kobe Bryant leads Western Conference guards in the latest fan balloting. . . . Hornets forward Peja Stojakovic made a franchise-record 10 3-pointers and scored 36 points in the Hornets' 118-104 victory against the Lakers on Nov. 6 at the Staples Center. Chris Paul had a franchise-record 21 assists and just two turnovers and finished with 19 points. . . . *Forward Melvin Ely is expected to play tonight with a protective face guard after his left eye socket was fractured Dec. 12*. . . . There are less than 4,000 tickets available for tonight's game. . . . The Hornets have won three consecutive games and eight of their past nine.


Ely will return as well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Should be one hell of a game! Good luck!


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I watched the Lakers dismantle Memphis last night and I realized this is not the same team we played at the beginning of the season. Nevertheless, I'll be in the arena tonight, hopefully cheering our team to victory.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Ely is back and in the mask...I'm kind of surprised that Scott sat Paul down...Aside from him hitting shots or dishing the hornets didn't do anything in the 1st...They certainly didn't play the sort of defense you'd like them to either


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

They need to show the fans what they are.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chris Paul is playing very well...shocking.

David West is also playing extremely well, and he always seems to against the Lakers. I hate it.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Almost 20, this is getting 'not nice'.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess this is the night when Peterson,Peja and the entire bench completely disappear...Hopefully they won't disappear for more than one night...God it's so frustrating that this team can't rely upon those guys to even play like NBA players most nights.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We just gave you guys a gift by deciding to not play defense for the last few minutes of the quarter. 7-0 run by the Hornets to end the half, and it's now an 11-point lead.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This was a terrible defensive effort tonight...I hate to criticize Chandler for just being too skinny,but he got abused inside tonight.Aside from Paul,West and Chandler the rest of the team only made 7 of 36 shots all damned night.Again we lose when we shoot horribly on treys(1-11) although it wasn't so decisive tonight


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good game guys. you have a hell of a player in Paul! Dude has such nasty handles and court vision. Really a gem!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

#4 Defensive team in the league? Yeah right. LMAO! Hornets got a good old fashioned thrashing tonight. The arena started clearing out like they had heard someone had a gun in there. Today is Wednesday. By Monday, we should all expect to hear about some kind of trade. I don't know what kind though because I don't know who in the world would want what we have. If they were holding the gun over the past week, the trigger will be pulled. Give credit to the Lakers who came to play. Listening to Scott on the post game show he said the Hornets didn't look like they came to play from the beginning. I agree. CP was CP and West was 'ok'. 

To the rest of the team ..... :rocket:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Can you imagine how many assists CP would average if it weren't for the dozen or so games like this where nearly everyone else has disappeared?It's basically a third of the Hornets games where noone outside of Paul and West can make a shot


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Can you imagine how many assists CP would average if it weren't for the dozen or so games like this where nearly everyone else has disappeared?It's basically a third of the Hornets games where noone outside of Paul and West can make a shot


Exactly. I hate it when he sets them up beautifully and they toss up brick after brick. He goes to them time after time to try to get their shooting confidence up and to get them going. He tries to help them get theirs and then he usually starts looking for his. And then some guy claiming to be from L.A. calls into the postgame show. He was ok until he was asked if CP3 is on the map out there in L.A. and he said "no, not at all". The host on the show said well people who know basketball know CP that's for sure. I'm wondering what kind of rock he climbed from under to make the phone call. :lol:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

This was nasty, let's all forget about it and let the players and coaches do the fixing, we just forget.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good game tonight guys...things obviously didn't go the way you guys wanted, but it's payback for the game that happened earlier this year in Los Angeles.

Chris Paul is an absolute STUD in this league. It's scary that he's going to get even better.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

That was an old fashion butt whippin we received. To make it worse, we were surrounded by Lakers fans who talked crap the whole game. I have never walked out on a Hornets game no matter how much they were losing, but with 5 min. left in the game we walked out. The Lakers fans was taking over and my patience was running thin. We really need a real backup pg in the worst way, among other bench needs.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Good game tonight guys...things obviously didn't go the way you guys wanted, but it's payback for the game that happened earlier this year in Los Angeles.
> 
> Chris Paul is an absolute STUD in this league. It's scary that he's going to get even better.


Yeah, games don't always go the way you hope I guess that's why they play 82 of them. We figured you guys would want payback and you got it. Hopefully the Hornets will have at least a better bench when we see you guys in March.

Edited to add yes, we kind of like CP around here and you guys must be proud of young Bynum too.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> That was an old fashion butt whippin we received. To make it worse, we were surrounded by Lakers fans who talked crap the whole game. I have never walked out on a Hornets game no matter how much they were losing, but with 5 min. left in the game we walked out. The Lakers fans was taking over and my patience was running thin. We really need a real backup pg in the worst way, among other bench needs.


Sucks. You should've tossed your drink on them before walking out. :lol: No but seriously, the Lakers have fans every where they go.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hornets would likely have to give up their first round pick to get back anything of real value.They don't have much fiancial flexibility either...Probably need to look in the d league for a backup point guard.PHX was just a fluke...This was the real Jannero Pargo tonight.At least it's the Jannero Pargo that isn't being guarded by Steve Nash


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Sucks.*You should've tossed your drink on them before walking out.* :lol: No but seriously, the Lakers have fans every where they go.



It was very tempting. Then I assessed the situation two younger males against my 50 y/o dad and 80 y/o grandfather and I decided we should just leave.:biggrin:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Diable said:


> Hornets would likely have to give up their first round pick to get back anything of real value.They don't have much fiancial flexibility either...Probably need to look in the d league for a backup point guard.PHX was just a fluke...This was the real Jannero Pargo tonight.At least it's the Jannero Pargo that isn't being guarded by Steve Nash


I believe if we had a real pg leading our bench, we probably can get better production from some of the other players. B Jax this year looks horrible and we still have another year with him. I'll say it again Pargo is too selfish and should not play pg. If you want him to play bring him in as a shooter and hope he's hitting.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

One thing I've considered is sort of crazy,well it's beyond crazy and probably beyond stupid...Perhaps Pargo would be a productive player if you started him at SG...Obviously he can't guard SG's...but then he can't guard PG's either and right now he is no use to the team.All he wants to do is shoot anyway...So maybe you get something out of him if you start him.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

So sad. He and Rasual both seem to play better as starters. After Saturdays' game vs. the Suns I thought Pargo might have finally come out of his slump. They seem to need time to get warmed up.


----------

